# Cafetera Express no enciende



## Rominarysz (Jun 17, 2016)

Hola como estan? 
Les comento un problema que tengo con mi cafetera express para capsulas, y no consigo quien pueda repararla por lo que decidí comenzar a investigar, al abrirla todo parece estar bien conectado y sin partes quemadas.

La máquina se conecta originalmente a 110v, lo q paso fue q la primera vez la enchufamos a 220 con un transformador 220 a 110 de menor potencia que la requerida, se quemo el fusible del transformador y se corto la luz de la casa  y al probar con un trafo 220 a 110 de 3000 w sólo funciona la parte del espumador de leche que viene incorporado pero no enciende para nada la cafetera. 

No se qué componente se debería reemplazar.
Alguna recomendación????


----------



## naxito (Jun 17, 2016)

Sube diagrama, modelo, marca y al menos fotos de adentro, placa , transformador etc....


----------



## Rominarysz (Jun 18, 2016)

Es una Nespresso Prodigio & Milk
Desarmandola mejor vi esto que se quemó en la placa, parece que no es lo único quemado, tal vez hay que cambiar también los cables, funcionará si reemplazo las partes?
Adjunto las imágenes.


----------



## printido (Jun 18, 2016)

Pues dependera de lo que este dañado. El varistor esta dañado como es evidente. Puede que con la explosion del varistor se haya dañado alguna pista del pcb o incluso alguno de los condensadores que hay cerca de el, eso ya tendras que ir comprobandolo.


----------



## Rominarysz (Jun 18, 2016)

si, lo primero que voy a intentar es cambiar el varistor y ver que pasa.
Luego les cuento como fue.
Gracias


----------



## naxito (Jun 18, 2016)

Mira cambia el varistor y podrias ponerle una ampolleta en serie para ver ai quedo en corto y podrias cambiar el condensador de voltaje mas alto que seria el que filtra la alterna.


----------

